# Razzleberry Died



## SugarGlider (Mar 24, 2007)

We don't know what happened but we just foundRazzleberry dead. Apple who was in the cage with her isfine. Razzle was fine this morning acourding to mydaughter. We are pretty much in shock and not sure how shedied. My husband is burying her now.







Goodnight Sweet Baby


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 24, 2007)

So sorry SugarGlider. :hug2:
It must be terrible tofind Razzle pass away sounexpectedly. :tears2:
Binkie Free Razzleberry. :rainbow:

Rainbows! ink iris:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 24, 2007)

:cry2:cry2:cry2

I'm so sorry and shocked.

She was such a beautiful rabbit, Binky free at the bridge Razzleberry:rainbow:


----------



## Starina (Mar 24, 2007)

OMG!!! :shock:I am so sorry :saddenedMy thoughts are with you all, she was such a pretty girl.

~Star~


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh no!! I am so sorry for your loss! :saddened


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh my - what a shock - and what a gorgeous rabbit.

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## Haley (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh Robin, I am so sorry. She was such a wonderful girl and I loved watching her grow. 

Is it possible that she wasnt pooping or something and it was hard totell because she was in with Apple? Im so sorry this had to happen sosuddenly. 

I'll be keeping you and your family in my prayers. And of course,little Apple..maybe you could put a little stuffed animal in with herto keep her company? Shes probably scared without her his. ray:


----------



## karona (Mar 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of you sweet beautiful girl.


----------



## f_j (Mar 24, 2007)

I am so sorry. She was an adorable bunny.


----------



## SugarGlider (Mar 25, 2007)

Its possible we missed something but my hubbyand daughter both said she looked ok and healthy in themorning. We just don't know what could havehappened. Thankfully Apple seems ok but I got new beddingtonight at wal mart so I can moniter her just in case.

We are down to four bunnies now 

Thanks for all the replies. I can hardly think about their baby days right now.


----------



## JimD (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

...binky free Razzleberryray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:

~Jim


----------



## pamnock (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry - She was a beautiful rabbit.

Pam


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. She was such a charming little girl.

Binky free, Razzleberry. :rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh no! I'm truely so sorry.

Binky free Razzleberry, you were beautiful.:rainbow:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, so sorry to hear about little Razzle. You're in my thoughts. 

________
Nadia


----------



## SugarGlider (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## missyscove (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful bunny.


----------

